# GT Track Days at Road America June 13 & 14, 2011



## Todd Z (Mar 9, 2011)

Hello fellow Bimmer fans GT Track Days is proud to announce our next event,

Road America, June 13th and 14th, 2011

This 2 day event will offer 5-25 minute sessions per day, free lunch time Touring session, free driving instructors for novice group, a pizza party Monday night with door prizes.

$395 for 2 days
$250 for single day

New for 2011 is the ULTIMATE VIP Package includes the above and-

-Individual Garage and Preferred Parking
-Option of running in Multiple Groups
-Photos of you on the track, and by your car By a professional photographer
-Tech Inspection at your Garage (if needed)
-Front of Group Gridding
-Ride in a Race car
-2 meal passes per day
-Cooler of water and Soda in VIP tent
-Second Touring Voucher
-Event T-Shirt and Hat
-Personal Concierge for all VIP guests
-Available Tire transportation to local business if you need tires mounted (you must still pay for mounting/balancing)
-Tower Tour
-Reserved Table and free drinks at Party
-Go Pro High Definition Video attached to your Vehicle for one session, plus one Chase Video
-Plus More

$995

www.GTTrackDays.com


----------



## dalekressin (Sep 3, 2008)

So that is five 25 minute sessions per day at Road America?


----------



## Todd Z (Mar 9, 2011)

dalekressin said:


> So that is five 25 minute sessions per day at Road America?


YES it is. Schedule available

http://gttrackdays.com/track_schedule.html

Todd Z


----------

